# Race Station Winter Championships / Season Finale - New Date 03.29.08



## Race Station (Oct 17, 2005)

The 4th Annual Race Station Winter Championships has been moved to 03.29.08

This is usually a well attended event, please check it out here:

http://www.trshobbies.com/WinterChamps08.html

If you have any questions, please email: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

